# 2013 OAA Target Champs



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the info. Is camping allowed out back like other years? Is there a list somewhere of the registered archers. That may help with car-pooling.
Tim Watts


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

ontario3-d'r said:


> Thanks Rick for the info. Is camping allowed out back like other years? Is there a list somewhere of the registered archers. That may help with car-pooling.
> Tim Watts


There will be a list posted to the website after registration closes.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

very limited camping, sorry

Rick


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I hope they leave enough room for me and the love bug  Hopefuly it stays were I park it this time


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

There's a list of registered archers on the Caledon site.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

it sure was a tough day endure, hats off to all who helped out and made things happen, things seemed to have gone fairly well, sure hope I wont be shivering tomorrow.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

well, way better shooting conditions today, it was a lot more fun being dry and warm. all in all it was a great tournament with a good turn out. I just may keep at this target bit, with possibly the addition of a sight.....clicker.........stab I have been slowly creeping in that direction for a while.

wayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> well, way better shooting conditions today, it was a lot more fun being dry and warm. all in all it was a great tournament with a good turn out. I just may keep at this target bit, with possibly the addition of a sight.....clicker.........stab I have been slowly creeping in that direction for a while.
> 
> wayne


Yeah, put it all on Wayne, you will take the trady heat off me for a while


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I hated that rain Saturday very much........... but when looking back to my 50M scores Sunday the wind made more aggressive damage.
going to take my bow apart now, all the steel on it is red-rusted,
what is a good lubricant rubber and carbon safe? I have some gun oil, thin running and grease but have a bit of concern..


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

White lithium grease on the limb pockets. Any petroleum based product will attack real rubber but I don't know where you would have that on your bow. I just treat any carbon bolt heads with a rust

preventative and have never had any problems. I use stainless on my rest, sight and stab bolts.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbs_up
even stainless is not full rustless....quick check with a small magnet, if reacting will rust wherever some moisture remains inside,


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

You asked, I answered. I am aware of the properties of stainless bolts. I can assure you they are far more resistant to oxidizing than straight ferrous.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Had a quick look through the results for the tournament, impressive given the conditions on Saturday! And Kudos to the OAA for the quick posting. :>)


----------

